# July Photo Comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

A couple from recent morning fish at currumbin .


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

I like this one, the lighting was awesome. Almost a HDR quality about it.

Date photo taken: 12/07/2010
Location of photo: Just off Macleay Island, Southern Moreton Bay
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## fishinnut (Oct 4, 2009)

Date photo taken: 18/07/2010
Location of photo: Ningi ck, Bribie QLD
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## fishinnut (Oct 4, 2009)

Date photo taken: 18/07/2010
Location of photo: Ningi ck, Bribie QLD
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Date photo taken: 16/07/2010
Location of photo: Hinze Dam, QLD
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Date photo taken: 16/07/2010
Location of photo: Hinze Dam, QLD
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## MotorGuide (Jul 12, 2010)

Congratulations to all the winners!!! And kudos to all who made this contest possible and ended up a success!! Your effort all worth it. It's really inspiring and challenging as well to have events like this...the big credit goes to the organizers of this contest. More power!


----------

